# Sea walls and fences.



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Have any of the members gone through the building of a sea wall or rendered concrete block fences? I asked this 5 or 6 years ago on another site with inconclusive answers, builders and engineers are difficult to collar in my area.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> Have any of the members gone through the building of a sea wall or rendered concrete block fences? I asked this 5 or 6 years ago on another site with inconclusive answers, builders and engineers are difficult to collar in my area.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Hi Steve
For rising and penetrating damp in the UK you can add a damp proofer to the mix; used in house walls and concrete ponds. There must be similar products available in Wilcon etc in the Philippines. Perhaps a general Google search on concrete / mortar mixes suitable for retaining walls whether for sea wall or large ornamental ponds may give some leads concerning the process and materials required. John


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

*sea wall*

Hi pearl, we live on the edge of laguna de bay which is a tidal lake our sea wall is built of a mixture of large and small boulders and is 18ft high ! it was 15ft until the last storm filled the garden with lots of green plants! at the moment the water level is zero! and from our sea wall to about 50 feet out into the bay is just grass and small trees growing ! if you look at the building with the red roof to the right you can see a line of boulders the high water level is the 3rd line of boulders down !! last week the water was almost where the four boats are ! and the local children were standing in the water .theres always a supply of boulders available so it seems.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sorry guys and gals, I was a little quick to post and without much thought, costs and what you achieved for your buck and what I should expect given we are on the Philippine Sea, no protection from the west at all, most neighbours walls are from 3 to 15 feet above the sand, adjoining blocks 3 and 4 feet. Depth to solid rock unknown as all the current owners purchased and never did the work/s.
Concrete foundations, block and rendered fence to 8 feet.

I got a price over a year ago from an architect. 90 L/M (300ft) including driveway gate to 1.8M (6 ft and timber infills between columns a further .6M (2 feet). the east and north boundaries for 1.1 million pesos. Not had the west sea wall 100ft (30M) costed yet but only sea wall and to 4 ft (1.2M) glass (another cost I am haggling with from China, local and Australia verses hipping costs and taxes, all up about 130ft (40M) of glass pool fencing,,,,,,,,,,, more then the fencing costs so far. Much cheaper in OZ but hey what's new.

Anyway I'd appreciate input from others that have ventured down this path as well as alternatives as long as I can see the ocean uninterrupted.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Sorry guys and gals, I was a little quick to post and without much thought, costs and what you achieved for your buck and what I should expect given we are on the Philippine Sea, no protection from the west at all, most neighbours walls are from 3 to 15 feet above the sand, adjoining blocks 3 and 4 feet. Depth to solid rock unknown as all the current owners purchased and never did the work/s.
> Concrete foundations, block and rendered fence to 8 feet.
> 
> I got a price over a year ago from an architect. 90 L/M (300ft) including driveway gate to 1.8M (6 ft and timber infills between columns a further .6M (2 feet). the east and north boundaries for 1.1 million pesos. Not had the west sea wall 100ft (30M) costed yet but only sea wall and to 4 ft (1.2M) glass (another cost I am haggling with from China, local and Australia verses hipping costs and taxes, all up about 130ft (40M) of glass pool fencing,,,,,,,,,,, more then the fencing costs so far. Much cheaper in OZ but hey what's new.
> ...


Forget about the local architect, they just gouge for very little input. Speak to a local builder.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Forget about the local architect, they just gouge for very little input. Speak to a local builder.


True that is Gary, I think we've debated the foibles of architects over the years in many other posts. Personal experience last year with a smaller contract, the architect was not very helpful and caused many frustrations.
Finding a reputable builder and consultant engineer is proving hard to secure and I have not looked since the current situation (C-19) arrived.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

